# Duochrome eyeshadows & pigments



## user79 (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there a list somewhere available that says what all the duochrome eyeshadows and pigments are? I mean eyeshadows or pigments that reflect 2 colours, for example Blue Brown, or Expensive Pink or Club for example. The MAC website does not have that as a separate category.

I think these are the prettiest eyeshadows.

Or can you all just list which ones you know of?


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

Um I know Motif is duochrome ... it's hot!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 4, 2007)

Eyeshadows:
Parfait Amour
Vapour
Club
Expensive Pink
Tilt
Vellum
Motif
Hush
Vex
Rose (Pro)

Pigments:
Blue Brown
Pink Bronze
Pink Opal
Frozen White

Those are all I can think of for now.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 4, 2007)

I know that some e/s like tilt where signed as a duochrome, but I don't knowif it still is. when you put the arrow on the colorswatch, it said Tilt, Frost (duochrome)  maybe if you search the site it might give a list.


----------



## Caderas (Jan 6, 2007)

pigments::

sunpepper
emerald green [this could be wrong, just glittery and reflects silver-white...opinions?]


----------



## neverfadetogray (Jan 6, 2007)

pink pearl pigment is definitely a duochrome.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 7, 2007)

can't think, but green brown and stars and rockets are and I THINK vellum is one as well


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 7, 2007)

*Old Gold*!  One of my favourites... and tho it's really pale and some may not count it, *Rite of Spring*... maybe *Steamy*, with its gold reflects?  And *Cornflower*, with its pinkish reflects (iirc from reviews, I don't have it myself).. that's all I can think of other than what's been mentioned.


----------



## Ascella (Jan 7, 2007)

There has been an old thread about this, some more info there:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=duo
I love love Pink Pearl.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Add: 

White Gold Pigment
Frozen White Pigment
Pink Opal Pigment
Gorgeous Gold ES
White Wheat ES
Sea Myth ES
Almond Icing ES
Seedy Pearl ES
Parrot is almost a duochrome.  It goes a bit gold on darker skintones.  Same with Lucky Green.


----------



## user79 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## user79 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colourful_addiction* 

 
_pigments::

sunpepper
emerald green [this could be wrong, just glittery and reflects silver-white...opinions?]_

 
Emerald Green is def not a duochrome, it just has glitter in it.


----------



## poppy z (Jan 10, 2007)

duochromes are my favourite....


----------



## panda0410 (May 30, 2008)

Add to pigments -
Blue Brown
Pink Bronze 
Pink Opal
Frozen White
Pink Pearl
Green Brown
Lark About
White Gold
Helium 
Cornflower
Old Gold
Vanilla
Steel Blue
Grape/Entremauve


----------



## Karen_B (May 30, 2008)

The whitish one, Quick Frost, from Rushmetal is a duochrome, isn't it? White with green undertones.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Add to pigments -
Blue Brown
Pink Bronze 
Pink Opal
Frozen White
Pink Pearl
Green Brown
Lark About
White Gold
Helium 
Cornflower
Old Gold
Vanilla
Steel Blue
Grape/Entremauve_

 

I don't think that Entremauve is a duochrome, I never see any other color reflect.


----------



## erine1881 (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I don't think that Entremauve is a duochrome, I never see any other color reflect._

 
neither is grape, cornflower, sunpepper or steel blue.

vapour and parfait amour aren't either, even tho they say they are on the site.

lucky green and parrot are not duochromes.


----------



## panda0410 (May 31, 2008)

I beg to differ on cornflower - it has a very pretty red reflect to it, and the same with steel blue, it almost looks green under certain light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grape/Entremauve also has a very pretty red - though I think sometimes that it may be more apparent on others, the issue with pearl can be subject to opinion as well. I dont consider Quick Frost a duochrome for example because I really dont see any green contrast, it certianly isnt decribed as a duochrome however it is described as having green pearl and to others this is seemingly obvious...LOL!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ I dont consider Quick Frost a duochrome for example because I really dont see any green contrast, it certianly isnt decribed as a duochrome however it is described as having green pearl and to others this is seemingly obvious...LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think the pigment with the green undertones from Rushmetal that they are thinking of my be Cocomotion or Copperized! I can't remember which ones has the green in it....i'm on my laptop & too lazy to get out of bed! I just checked some pics & descriptions on eBay and they both have that olive green tone to it! I'm not sure if those two are duochromes though.

I thought Sunpepper & Copperclast were duochromes! They are so pretty!


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_neither is grape, cornflower, sunpepper or steel blue.

vapour and parfait amour aren't either, even tho they say they are on the site.

lucky green and parrot are not duochromes._

 

Why wouldn't cornflower, vapour, and parfait amour be considered duochromes?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Why wouldn't... parfait amour be considered duochromes?_

 
 I would assume that it isn't a duochrome because it is perriwinkle with a violet shimmer/frost, not a metallic reflective second color.


----------



## ApropoMakeup (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 

 
_duochromes are my favourite...._

 
really, they can be very nice and can be combined with more colors, than usual e/s as they already have 2 shades


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I would assume that it isn't a duochrome because it is perriwinkle with a violet shimmer/frost, not a metallic reflective second color._

 
exactly.  just cause something has different colored shimmer, doesn't make it duochrome.  what makes it a duochrome is when its one color one way, then at a different angle its another color.  for example, vellum is white when applied on your skin.  but when you look at it at a different angle, its blue/violet.  it doesn't have blue/violet shimmer/frost to it, it actually changes color to blue/violet.  same with stars n' rockets.  its pink one way, purple the other.  grape/entremauve are purple with red shimmer/flecks.  if it were a duochrome, it would be purple at one angle and then change to red at a different one, but it doesn't.  steel blue is kinda difficult.  the color doesn't change, however, you do see all the colors of its dirty tea/blue/green, just not at different angles.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for this post! I love duochromes!


----------



## nadiya (Jun 2, 2008)

Nanogold e/s is a duochrome


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 2, 2008)

I also love duochromes and these are some of the ones I can think of:

Pigments: old gold, pink pearl, blue brown, deep blue green
shadows: tilt, stars 'n rockets

These are the only duochromes I have, I'm sure there are more out there.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Surreal e/s is duochrome


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 1, 2009)

I looked on all the eyeshadows on Mac's website, but the only eyeshadow the mention duochrome on is expensive pink. That's strange


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

vellum is a duochrome shadow that looks white but flashes pink or blue. i think it's gone from perm to pro now though.


----------



## macattack77 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

 Eyeshadows:
Parfait Amour
Vapour
Club
Expensive Pink
Tilt
Vellum
Motif
Hush
Vex
Rose (Pro)  
 
wow, thanks for the list! what color does each one turn when put over some black liner? Club I know becomes a lovely peacock green-blue and vellum becomes pink but I don't know the others.

I love duochromes... I think it's a great way to stretch a dollar at MAC since you're basically getting two colors in one!


----------



## Door (Jan 5, 2010)

Did anybody mention Rose pigment?


----------

